# Subtank airflow base



## MrSoomar (21/6/16)

Im looking for an airflow base for the subtank mini,

Do any of our vendors have stock? I remember seeing one, but i cannot for the life of me remember on which website

Assistance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Baker (21/6/16)

Vapemob in Cpt has, not sure what their shipping cost is.


----------



## mad_hatter (21/6/16)

Baker said:


> Vapemob in Cpt has, not sure what their shipping cost is.


Not anymore. they've discontinued stocking them


----------



## Baker (21/6/16)

Ah ok. Their website still lists it.


----------



## MrSoomar (21/6/16)

Baker said:


> Ah ok. Their website still lists it.


Vapemob is out of stock


----------



## mad_hatter (21/6/16)

MrSoomar said:


> Vapemob is out of stock


I've called and visited their stores, been told in person that they won't be stocking these anymore. I asked why the website still listed it, all I got was a shrug and a "I Don't know"


----------



## MrSoomar (21/6/16)

mad_hatter said:


> I've called and visited their stores, been told in person that they won't be stocking these anymore. I asked why the website still listed it, all I got was a shrug and a "I Don't know"


I spoke to them just now, the guy was quite helpful, but he did say they miight be getting in stock in about a weeks time or so, are you also looking for one?


----------



## mad_hatter (21/6/16)

MrSoomar said:


> I spoke to them just now, the guy was quite helpful, but he did say they miight be getting in stock in about a weeks time or so, are you also looking for one?



Meh, not anymore, certainly not after their lackadaisical attitude to my queries.


----------



## MrSoomar (21/6/16)

U


mad_hatter said:


> Meh, not anymore, certainly not after their lackadaisical attitude to my queries.


unoucky bud, if i do come across one il be sure to let you know


----------



## Stosta (21/6/16)

MrSoomar said:


> U
> 
> unoucky bud, if i do come across one il be sure to let you know


Yes, please update if you do get hold of one! I imported one that was supposed to be authentic, needless to say it wasn't and ended up in the bin


----------



## MrSoomar (21/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Yes, please update if you do get hold of one! I imported one that was supposed to be authentic, needless to say it wasn't and ended up in the bin


Oh shucks that sucks major! Lol im on the search for one, but im likely to sell the subtank anyway


----------



## mad_hatter (3/8/16)

Figured I'd share my experience. I did buy a Subtank Mini Base when Vmob had them on special quite some time back(Was R50 If i remember correctly). That base fucked out on me, weird fluctuating resistance. I had no joy after taking it in store to ask for help or get it swapped out. When I wanted to buy another one, they said they were no longer keeping them in stock. I ordered one off fasttech, it finally got here after 3 weeks. It works flawlessly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrSoomar (3/8/16)

mad_hatter said:


> Figured I'd share my experience. I did buy a Subtank Mini Base when Vmob had them on special quite some time back(Was R50 If i remember correctly). That base fucked out on me, weird fluctuating resistance. I had no joy after taking it in store to ask for help or get it swapped out. When I wanted to buy another one, they said they were no longer keeping them in stock. I ordered one off fasttech, it finally got here after 3 weeks. It works flawlessly.


Ohhh shitt! Sorry to hear that u had bo luck with the first one,

But im glad to hear that u FINALLY got it sorted


----------

